#  Nachrichten >   Koloskopie: Mit dem Alter steigt das Perforationsrisiko >

## aerzteblatt.de

Bangkok ? Perforationen der Darmwand sind eine seltene, aber lebensgefährliche Komplikation der Darmspiegelung. Das Risiko steigt einer Studie in BMC Gastroenterology (2009; 9: 71) zufolge bei älteren Patienten und bei therapeutischen Endoskopien an.Das ...  [Weiterlesen...]   *Information:* 
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten 
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes 
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

